# My year 1 Jupiter 2 to be featured in Sci-Fi Fantasy Modeler



## Captain Han Solo (Apr 5, 2002)

*please delete thread*

delete


----------



## RSN (Jul 29, 2008)

beatlepaul said:


> Hey Guys,
> 
> To anyone who is interested, My Moebius Lost In Space Jupiter 2 build, That had a nice thread going here, will be featured in Sci-Fi and Fantasy Modeler Volume 24.:thumbsup:
> 
> ...


Well done my friend!! I can't wait to read it! :thumbsup:


----------



## kdaracal (Jan 24, 2009)

What a wonderful, but appropriate honor, for such a master model builder such as yourself. Congratulations! I will be able to pick up the magazine at a store I found in Morgan Hill, Ca. called Anime 101. 

FYI for those folks in the South Bay area.
:wave:


----------



## Ron Gross (Jan 2, 2009)

beatlepaul said:


> Hey Guys,
> 
> To anyone who is interested, My Moebius Lost In Space Jupiter 2 build, That had a nice thread going here, will be featured in Sci-Fi and Fantasy Modeler Volume 24.:thumbsup:
> 
> ...


I will be buying that issue!


----------



## Sonett (Jul 21, 2003)

Congratulations Mark! Its a well deserved honor considering all the work you put into this masterpiece. Like Ron, I'll be buying that issue also!


----------



## miniature sun (May 1, 2005)

Well done! The magazine is an autobuy for me so look forward to seeing the article.


----------



## Mitchellmania (Feb 14, 2002)

Awesome!!! Congratulations!


----------



## falcondesigns (Oct 30, 2002)

Kudos,my friend.


----------



## Captain Han Solo (Apr 5, 2002)

Thank you sincerely my friends!!!:thumbsup:

I love that magazine, and to be a small part of the excellent talent that has been featured in it over the years(Including several of our Hobby Talkers!!), Is amazing!

Thanks again Guys!


----------



## Ron Gross (Jan 2, 2009)

Mark,
When I had my first one published in '92, I remember almost wrecking the car on the way over to the hobby shop to see it for the first time. But since I was driving a 9-year-old Datsun 200SX at the time, it might not have been a great loss!

Your fine efforts are such that you deserve those same good feelings. Congrats again.


----------



## Chrisisall (May 12, 2011)

Mark, I'm of course getting the magazine at my hobby shop, and I'm gonna enjoy your article, maybe even as much as your build thread. Your model rocks, and to share it with an even wider audience is necessary. It's too good not to.
Congrats.:thumbsup:


----------



## SJF (Dec 3, 1999)

Great news! Congrats, Mark. The attention is well-deserved. 

Sean


----------



## Fernando Mureb (Nov 12, 2006)

Congrats BP. :thumbsup:. I'll by vol.24.
I hope to see others of your kits on the magazine, but meanwhile doesn't let us waiting in expectation and post some pics here. :wave:


----------



## GlennME (Aug 4, 2001)

That's great news BP. Congratulations. I'll definitely be getting issue 24 brought in from the U.K. 

All the best,

Glenn


----------



## scooke123 (Apr 11, 2008)

Congrats MarK!!! I'll be sure to get that issue. It's every modelers dream to get in a magazine - well deserved!
Steve


----------



## kenlee (Feb 11, 2010)

beatlepaul said:


> Hey Guys,
> 
> To anyone who is interested, My Moebius Lost In Space Jupiter 2 build, That had a nice thread going here, will be featured in Sci-Fi and Fantasy Modeler Volume 24.:thumbsup:
> 
> ...


Congratulations, fantastic news. I knew it had to be something like this that caused the removal of all your pics from this and other sites. I look forward to seeing your work in print.


----------



## AJ-1701 (May 10, 2008)

Congratulations galore from me down under Mark. :thumbsup::thumbsup:

You are among the top on here that have urgeed and inspired me in my modeling over the last couple of years since joining HT so this is well deserved from my point.

Cheers,

Alec.


----------



## bert model maker (Feb 19, 2002)

Congratulations Mark, What an Honor to a master model builder I will also be buying a copy.
Bert


----------



## Tim Nolan (Jul 9, 2008)

Hey Mark! I'm late on the thread, but I got it first hand from the builder himself!!

I thoroughly enjoyed a converstaion with Mark a few nights ago, we had a great time talking LIS and models!! An honor truly well-deserved by such masterful work and engineering. Mark is a wealth of information, and his knowledge of the first season ship is immense. Not only is he a great builder, he's one hell of a nice guy as well!

Congratulations again buddy! Best regards, Tim


----------



## Gemini1999 (Sep 25, 2008)

Well, now we have some idea why that thread with all those wonderful pics was pulled...

Congrats Mark - your work is outstanding and it's quite a compliment to have it displayed where folks around the world can see it and admire your workmanship and attention to detail.

Well done mate!

Bryan


----------



## starseeker (Feb 1, 2006)

How wonderful that it is reason a. That's only right and proper. Looks like I'll finally have to check out the new incarnation of this magazine. Look where great work gets you. Congrats!


----------



## WEAPON X (Mar 5, 2006)

BP, 
This is Awesome News!!! Congratulations!

On a side note, my FS-2 project from Ian Lawrence (U.K.) has arrived to it's new home and I most say it's, "One Badass Motor Scooter!"


----------



## Captain Han Solo (Apr 5, 2002)

Once again I thank you gentlemen one and all!!

Hopefully you guys will find the pictures and text informative in building your own Moebius Jupiter 2..Or any model for that matter!!:thumbsup:

I will be on edge of my seat, waiting for the next couple months, to see the ship in all her glory:freak:

Thanks again guys, I hope it will meet your expectations!!!


----------



## Chrisisall (May 12, 2011)

beatlepaul said:


> I hope it will meet your expectations!!!


How can it not?:thumbsup:
Pictures & text on _printed pages_!!!

But I have a fondness for antiques.


----------



## Capt. Krik (May 26, 2001)

Congratulations, indeed! That's quite a feather in your cap. Considering the quality of the builds you've shown here I imagine it was a no brainer for the editors to choose you J2 build up for an article. Just another testament to your skills. Looking forward to the issue when it comes out.

Well done, Mark!


----------



## Ron Gross (Jan 2, 2009)

Mark,
I assume you're dealing with Mike Reccia regarding your article? If so, you've probably had a pretty good professional experience so far. FYI: that won't change. Mike is the real deal, and about as genuine as they come. Look forward to a very good and hopefully extended relationship.
Ron G.


----------



## liskorea317 (Mar 27, 2009)

Awesome news!


----------



## Seaview (Feb 18, 2004)

:hat: Hopefully, this will be only the first of many articles to be printed in the future! CONGRATULATIONS, my dear sir! :thumbsup:


----------



## RMC (Aug 11, 2004)

where is the preview and pics of issue 24 ? .....i cant find them


----------



## Captain Han Solo (Apr 5, 2002)

Ron Gross said:


> Mark,
> I assume you're dealing with Mike Reccia regarding your article? If so, you've probably had a pretty good professional experience so far. FYI: that won't change. Mike is the real deal, and about as genuine as they come. Look forward to a very good and hopefully extended relationship.
> Ron G.


 
Yes Ron! Indeed, Mike is the gentleman I have been communicating with.
He is indeed a very nice fellow!


----------



## Captain Han Solo (Apr 5, 2002)

RMC said:


> where is the preview and pics of issue 24 ? .....i cant find them


I am not sure when they will preview Issue 24????Perhaps next month??


----------



## MonsterModelMan (Dec 20, 2000)

Congrats buddy! 

When its available...I will certainly get it and maybe have you sign the copy...ok? 

MMM


----------



## Captain Han Solo (Apr 5, 2002)

Hey Guys!

Looks like the Issue of Sci-Fi Fantasy Modeler with my Year one Jupiter Two (Pilot episode "The Reluctant Stowaway"conversion) comes out next month!!

I am very excited about this! I am so humbeled that Mike Reccia would do this! anyhoo here ya go...Just a heads up!

http://www.forbiddenplanet.co.uk/index.php?main_page=product_info&cPath=990_6494&products_id=67945


----------



## Sonett (Jul 21, 2003)

Mark,
Thanks for the heads up. You put a lot of hard work into this great kit and Im looking forward to seeing your article.
Phil


----------



## Seaview (Feb 18, 2004)

Congratulations, Mark! As promised, I kept it to myself, but I was bursting at the seams to get the word out about this article! :hat:


----------



## Chrisisall (May 12, 2011)

Imma buy it imma buy it!!!


----------



## SJF (Dec 3, 1999)

Can't wait to get my paws on this as well. 

Sean


----------



## Captain Han Solo (Apr 5, 2002)

Many, Many thanks guys!
I threw in a lot of extra stuff so Hopefully It is included!


----------



## Chrisisall (May 12, 2011)

beatlepaul said:


> Many, Many thanks guys!
> I threw in a lot of extra stuff so Hopefully It is included!


I had my stuff in a magazine once, and on a TV show, and what I gave them got edited down terribly. But it was still COOL! As I'm sure your showing will be!!! But even better since your stuff is the most amazing of the amazing.


----------



## AJ-1701 (May 10, 2008)

:woohoo::woohoo::woohoo: Congratulations Mark you deserve the honor mate. :thumbsup:

Cheers,
Alec.


----------



## Hunch (Apr 6, 2003)

Way to go Mark!:thumbsup::dude: That was an intense build and you deserve to have it featured .


----------



## bert model maker (Feb 19, 2002)

I am going to find a copy somewhere online not sure where though. I should send it to you Mark & have you sign it.
Bert


----------



## Captain Han Solo (Apr 5, 2002)

Again, I thank you guys!:thumbsup:!

It realy is cool to have this done, where our fellow modelers have had their excellent work shown(Ron Gross, Phil Lublin, Dave Merriman etc..)!

I really hope they put the extra stuff in there, Mike Reccia is a Great guy!


----------



## Tim Nolan (Jul 9, 2008)

It's a fantastic build, a certainly deserves maximum coverage in the magazine. Look forward to seeing it! Congrats again!!!


----------



## Captain Han Solo (Apr 5, 2002)

Hey Guys!

Well, here's the article and pics...Page 68 I believe....I don't believe it's my full article. They are just giving a preview!

http://content.yudu.com/Library/A1v28k/Scifiampfantasymodel/resources/index.htm?referrerUrl=http%3A%2F%2Fwww.scififantasymodeller.co.uk%2FEnglish%2Fwelcome.php


----------



## Chrisisall (May 12, 2011)

Awesome. Congrats again!:thumbsup:


----------



## Lou Dalmaso (Jul 13, 2004)

that's quite an honor. Congrats to you on a job very well done!


----------



## miniature sun (May 1, 2005)

Looks like I'm in good company!....well done:thumbsup:


----------



## Ron Gross (Jan 2, 2009)

Mark,
I haven't logged on in for a while, so sorry that I haven't commented earlier. But I have to say that this piece looks truly fantastic. From what I see of the pics on line, your model is first class all the way. I really like seeing the Atomic Clock in place of that other thing that I recall being described as a "universal translator." This is your moment! You earned it, and you deserve it.


----------



## Captain Han Solo (Apr 5, 2002)

miniature sun said:


> Looks like I'm in good company!....well done:thumbsup:


Thank you Sir, Thank you very much indeed:thumbsup:

It looks as if I am in good company Ian!You are indeed a master!


----------



## Captain Han Solo (Apr 5, 2002)

Ron Gross said:


> Mark,
> I haven't logged on in for a while, so sorry that I haven't commented earlier. But I have to say that this piece looks truly fantastic. From what I see of the pics on line, your model is first class all the way. I really like seeing the Atomic Clock in place of that other thing that I recall being described as a "universal translator." This is your moment! You earned it, and you deserve it.


Ron, I am truly humbled my friend.
Your work is soooo excellent getting such awesome words from you, is another proud moment for me to be sure!


----------



## Mark Dorais (May 25, 2006)

Congratulations Mark........Can't wait to see issue #24


----------



## Chrisisall (May 12, 2011)

beatlepaul said:


> You are indeed a master!


When you began your J2, you were but the learner; now YOU are the master.

Seriously, I was toying with my own season 1 PLJ2 right around the time YOU were finishing up YOUR masterpiece. I learned much from watching your build, and for that I thank you. When I finish mine (one of these months:freak, I will thank you again. 
:wave:


----------



## Captain Han Solo (Apr 5, 2002)

Chrisisall said:


> When you began your J2, you were but the learner; now YOU are the master.
> 
> Seriously, I was toying with my own season 1 PLJ2 right around the time YOU were finishing up YOUR masterpiece. I learned much from watching your build, and for that I thank you. When I finish mine (one of these months:freak, I will thank you again.
> :wave:


 
Many Thanks Chris!


----------



## Captain Han Solo (Apr 5, 2002)

Mark Dorais said:


> Congratulations Mark........Can't wait to see issue #24


Sincere Thanks Sir!


----------



## Paulbo (Sep 16, 2004)

OK, Mark, how the heck have I NOT posted my sincere congratulations on this previously?!? I've been following the thread, but I just went back and checked each page and there's nothing from me saying "good on you, Mark! Well deserved recognition for a seriously nice build!"

So here you go ...

Good on you, Mark! Well deserved recognition for a seriously nice build!


----------



## Captain Han Solo (Apr 5, 2002)

Paulbo said:


> OK, Mark, how the heck have I NOT posted my sincere congratulations on this previously?!? I've been following the thread, but I just went back and checked each page and there's nothing from me saying "good on you, Mark! Well deserved recognition for a seriously nice build!"
> 
> So here you go ...
> 
> Good on you, Mark! Well deserved recognition for a seriously nice build!


LOL!!..No worries my friend, thank you very much.


----------



## Chrisisall (May 12, 2011)

Mark... I'm here to hand you your lifetime achievement award....










The RobOscar


----------



## B-9 (Jun 8, 2009)

Yes, congrats! That's a really fine looking J-2.


----------



## Captain Han Solo (Apr 5, 2002)

Lou Dalmaso said:


> that's quite an honor. Congrats to you on a job very well done!


 
Many Thanks Lou!


----------



## Captain Han Solo (Apr 5, 2002)

B-9 said:


> Yes, congrats! That's a really fine looking J-2.


Thanks B-9!!!!


----------



## Seaview (Feb 18, 2004)

Merciful heavens, I am now officially speachless. But here goes anyway;
*WOW!!!!!!*
Now THAT is the version of the Jupiter 2 I love the BEST! :thumbsup:


----------



## Zathros (Dec 21, 2000)

*unfortunately, I don't see any pictures.*..*perhaps theres a link somewhere I can go to...


Z
*


----------



## Captain Han Solo (Apr 5, 2002)

Zathros said:


> *unfortunately, I don't see any pictures.*..*perhaps theres a link somewhere I can go to...*
> 
> 
> *Z*


 
http://content.yudu.com/Library/A1v...cififantasymodeller.co.uk/English/welcome.php


----------



## Captain Han Solo (Apr 5, 2002)

Just recieved my own copy of Vol.24! Very, Veeeeery Exciting to see one's work in such a pro magazine!!


----------



## miniature sun (May 1, 2005)

And very good it looks too!

Question is, what are you going to do next to top it?


----------



## Captain Han Solo (Apr 5, 2002)

miniature sun said:


> And very good it looks too!
> 
> Question is, what are you going to do next to top it?


 
Perhaps this my friend!!???


----------



## Chrisisall (May 12, 2011)

BP, yer killin' me here!!!:freak:

:wave: Don't forget the dice.:thumbsup:


----------



## miniature sun (May 1, 2005)

beatlepaul said:


> Perhaps this my friend!!???


Cool :thumbsup: Looking forward to seeing it.

My Moonbus sequel is taking shape right now too.


----------

